
The path to high GNSS accuracy - okket
http://galileognss.eu/the-path-to-high-gnss-accuracy/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
My opinion is that autonomous vehicles shouldn't rely on GPS or GNSS so much
as those do today. It should be only one possible location information system,
not the ultimate authority as it seems to be with many systems today. Lack of
satellite navigation shouldn't prevent the system from functioning reliably.
If it does, the system is fundamentally flawed.

